# Custom shredding/plowing/spraying



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I've thought about doing some of this for neighbors and others but have no experience other than intermittently mowing a guys yard as a favor. So do any of you do it, what are your experiences, how far do you travel, and what/how do you charge for the work? Also, do you have them sign a contract?

Thanks,
Troy


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

https://www.google.com/search?redir_esc=&client=ms-android-verizon&hl=en-US&safe=images&q=custom%20farm%20rates&source=android-browser-type&qsubts=1380595327217

Iowa is a popular source here.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks! That helped quite a bit.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## hayfire (Oct 18, 2013)

I've done brushhog/shredding for a few years now as a part-time job. I run a Ford 3910 with a 6' mower. I can do 1.5-2 acres per hour and charge $50/hr with a 2 hr minimum. Fuel costs me about $5 per hr and I'm required to have $1,000,000 liability insurance, which runs about $600 per year. If you get a contract with a realtor or developer that has regular, maintained lots it's pretty good. The little lots that get mowed 1-2 times a year can be a hassle. I'll go as far away as they want to pay for. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

hayfire said:


> I've done brushhog/shredding for a few years now as a part-time job. I run a Ford 3910 with a 6' mower. I can do 1.5-2 acres per hour and charge $50/hr with a 2 hr minimum. Fuel costs me about $5 per hr and I'm required to have $1,000,000 liability insurance, which runs about $600 per year. If you get a contract with a realtor or developer that has regular, maintained lots it's pretty good. The little lots that get mowed 1-2 times a year can be a hassle. I'll go as far away as they want to pay for. Hope this helps.


Hayfire-who requires the insurance?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Large companies require it of all. From the guy mowing the lawn, plowing snow, or someone renting out storage space (even if it is outdoors).


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Large companies require it of all. From the guy mowing the lawn, plowing snow, or someone renting out storage space (even if it is outdoors).


I rent land from Peabody Coal and they require me to carry liability insurance as well. I do not remember how much but I carry 1 million plus another million umbrella.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Large companies require it of all. From the guy mowing the lawn, plowing snow, or someone renting out storage space (even if it is outdoors).


Ok, I did not realize you were working for a corporate interest. When I was running a landfill for a county govt in VA, we had a patch of woods that needed to be cleared for an expansion project. It was commit resources from operations to clear or let a logger remove the timber in exchange for grubbing and stockpiling stumps. County required him to post insurance that the premium for was more than he would clear on the job. We ended up having to stretch operators too much and did it ourselves. That really ticked me off- the deal I had would have helped everyone.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, I hadn't even thought about insurance. We don't have any so far as I know, but we need to get insured anyway. I appreciate the insight. I still need to find a client base, but we do have a decent amount of development and such here.


----------



## hayfire (Oct 18, 2013)

It was required by the City of OKC. It's in case you run over a sign or fire hydrant, or chunk a rock/stick through someone's window. Not a bad idea in today's sue happy society.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

If you own anything and like the life your living your a fool to not have liability insurance. #1 most critical thing in business IMO, someone sues you big, nothing else even matters.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

cmd said:


> If you own anything and like the life your living your a fool to not have liability insurance. #1 most critical thing in business IMO, someone sues you big, nothing else even matters.


Yeah, I run 1 mil liability plus another mil umbrella on top of that.


----------

